# Интернет > Графика >  Компании ЛЕС-ТЕХНО требуется специалист в области интерьерной и архитектурной визуали

## Дмитрий2000

Компании ЛЕС-ТЕХНО требуется специалист в области интерьерной и архитектурной визуализации.
+7(985)7654418
lestehno.ru
Дмитрий

----------


## alexmannsonn

А пилить там ничё не надо? А то я могу, очень даже. Госконтракты, к примеру.
ТС, обращайся, не стесняйся.

----------

